# Danilo Gallinari Watch Thread



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> As he awaited MRI results on Danilo Gallinari's back yesterday, *Knicks coach Mike D'Antoni acknowledged the Italian Stallion's season could be over.* D'Antoni finally admitted he was concerned the Knicks' 20-year-old forward could have surgery that would end his rookie year. *At the very least, D'Antoni said Gallinari could be on the shelf for a couple of months, if rest is prescribed.* There's been no official timetable as Gallinari's MRI was being reviewed last night by a battery of doctors.
> 
> "Yeah, I'm worried about it at this point," D'Antoni said when asked about potential surgery. "We're just going to do what's best for him. He's 20 years old. We'd love for him to play in the next two or three weeks, we'd love for him to play in the next two or three months, but he's got to be 100 percent well. From that point, we'll see. And I don't know when that point will be."
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/11122008/sports/knicks/gallinari_could_be_done_ilo_138244.htm

A waste of a draft pick, yeah I said it I don't give a rats ***. Stop doing your friend a favor, over what's best for the team D'Antoni.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari Possible Done For The Season*

Damn a bad situation just got worse. The pick was already suspect and him potentially being out for his entire rookie campaign is only gonna keep the wolves in New York drinking his blood.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari Possible Done For The Season*

All I can say is that I really hope he's ridiculously mentally tough. He's going to need to be...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari Possible Done For The Season*

Thankfully the team is winning. I think the reaction to this would have been much worse if they were 0-6


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari Possible Done For The Season*

I really didn't like this pick for NYK, and its definately looking bad now.. Not saying he can't eventually turn it around but I'm agreed with Kitty, waste of a good pick.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari Possible Done For The Season*

pick actually looks even worse in hindsight because of how well the team is going, having a rookie who was ready to contribute from the get go would have been great for these guys who are looking a lot stronger then expected already


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari Possible Done For The Season*



Avalanche said:


> pick actually looks even worse in hindsight because of how well the team is going, having a rookie who was ready to contribute from the get go would have been great for these guys who are looking a lot stronger then expected already


As much as we're winning games now, we're a team looking to rebuild. Selecting the best player down the road is what we needed to do and it could be said that we did that arguably if our player was healthy.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

I hated this pick. I knew this kid was soft, you can just look at him and tell he'd be a pansy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

Walsh would've taken him regardless if they got D'Antoni or not. D'Antoni didn't even like him that much when he scouted him while still with the Suns.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*



Tragedy said:


> I hated this pick. I knew this kid was soft, you can just look at him and tell he'd be a pansy.


He's soft for not playing injuried? I don't think its cake playing with a bulging disc in your back.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

Name the last young European to be drafted in the lottery worth a damn. Gasol in '01? Bad pick.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*



HKF said:


> Name the last young European to be drafted in the lottery worth a damn. Gasol in '01? Bad pick.


Darko Milicic FTW!

Speaking of him and the Grizz, we got stomped tonight...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

Give the kid a chance.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*



Knick_Killer31 said:


> Give the kid a chance.


Nobody is trying to bash the kid we are just being honest. He wasn't a real good draft selection and if over time he proves us wrong he will get his props. As of this very early stage it doesn't look too promising for Danilo.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

Just because he is injured, it's a waste of a pick and the kid is soft?

Lol. Wait till he is healthy to play. Still, from what I know, I wouldn't call Gallinari "soft"


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Using the loser logic...*

I guess Oden is soft and a wasted pick. He didn't play a single game last year and has missed this year up to now. Gallinari is NOT soft...watch the damn film on him. His shooting is already on par with Dirk and he has a great handle for his size. My ONLY fear is that he rushes and turns it into a chronic problem. You people will eat your words just like all the people that said D'Antoni can't coach and the Knicks don't play defense under him. BS....ignorance is a beautiful thing.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

How does the injury relate to where he was picked ? Unless that injury occured before the draft, it's just a bad and unfortunate situation. Let him play some games first before you continue the bashing. Athletes get booed in New York all the time, before they were popular and even when they are popular.

Can someone enlighten me what exactly he has done to be called soft ?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

^ He's European, so the stereotype is applied.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*



Krstic All Star said:


> ^ He's European, so the stereotype is applied.


Exactly.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

Remember people said this before he was drafted. They didn't want him and in the long term this looks bad. This dude was nowhere near the consensus #6 pick. It was just that the Knicks wanted him for some reason.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*



HKF said:


> Remember people said this before he was drafted. They didn't want him and in the long term this looks bad. This dude was nowhere near the consensus #6 pick. It was just that the Knicks wanted him for some reason.


Exactly, I never wanted his *** BEFORE the draft and I made that perfectly clear, but the Gallinarisexuals act like this is new.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

There were much better players on the board at that point. Soft or not, he was a bad pick at the 6 spot. Besides with the emergence of Wilson Chandler, where's Gallinari's minutes going to come from IF he gets healthy?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*



HKF said:


> Remember people said this before he was drafted. They didn't want him and in the long term this looks bad. This dude was nowhere near the consensus #6 pick. It was just that the Knicks wanted him for some reason.


I wouldn't consider a few weeks before the draft until now, which is half a year, long-term. Personally I would shocked if he doesn't turn out to be at least decent, but I also agree that being decent isn't what he was drafted for. Let's just not put his NBA career to death before it even started. 

Drafting him at #6 was a few spots too high which I agreed with at the time. Most of you haven't seen him play much or at all in real games and now that the injury is delaying his debut or rookie season, the reluctance is growing. Plus, as HFK pointed out above, the fact that Europeans drafted in the lottery have turned out to be busts in most cases, doesn't help either.

He will be under a lot of scrutiny.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

croco, if they wanted to pick him outside of the lottery [if they had another pick], no one would have said a thing. But at #6. Meh, hated the pick.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Using the loser logic...*



alphaorange said:


> I guess Oden is soft and a wasted pick. He didn't play a single game last year and has missed this year up to now. Gallinari is NOT soft...watch the damn film on him. His shooting is already on par with Dirk and he has a great handle for his size. My ONLY fear is that he rushes and turns it into a chronic problem. You people will eat your words just like all the people that said D'Antoni can't coach and the Knicks don't play defense under him. BS....ignorance is a beautiful thing.



i am gonna have to agree with you (not in those words though).
Galinari is gonna be a fine selection health willing, he is only 20 and i saw enough in his summer league and euro games and clips to know he can play...he just needs to get healthy , back surgery is not the end of the world...scottie pippen had disk surgery after his rookie year and only got better physically afterwards.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

Euro games don't mean much, really. If Euro games said much, then what does it say of American talent not good enough for the NBA but dominant in Europe?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*



Tragedy said:


> Euro games don't mean much, really. If Euro games said much, then what does it say of American talent not good enough for the NBA but dominant in Europe?



it means the same as when you watch college stars play ball.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

it's still closer than the European game.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*No it isn't......*

"it's still closer than the European game.".....roflmao...right. Thats why we did so well in the Olympics the last few college teams played in, huh? That statement is just patently wrong. There are tons of euro guys that play very well in the ncaa. Most never make it to the NBA, though. Europeans just play a different, albeit more rounded and skilled game. The influx of the European players into the NBA has actually made the game better. Now NBA athletes are required to become real basketball players too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

The Europeans really don't on average play a more rounded game for the simple fact that most can't defend on the NBA level. Don't compare FIBA style of basketball to the NBA. In international ball you don't have to play man to man defense at all.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Another funny one....*

Most NBA players don't defend on an NBA level.....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*



> According to those who may not know how to read the results of Danilo Gallinari's two non-fictional MRIs (administered by a New York physician paid by the Knicks, and by a Los Angeles doctor hired by agent Arn Tellem) but who passed English comprehension, the two specialists fully agree the 20-year-old Italian is not a remote candidate for an operation. *"It's unclear what's causing the pain to linger and why it keeps re-occurring, which is why we intend to focus on different elements,"* a Tellem confidant said. "As for the MRIs, *both doctors read them the same way, and both concur Danilo does not need to go under the knife."* A bloadted bulging disc is apt to hit a nerve in the spine, thus the contractions of pain when the body moves or is jarred. X-rays show Gallinari's disc is hardly bulging. Just to be on the safe side, additional MRIs are planned by the Knicks. I*n view of the findings, some people within the **Knicks** organization are wondering - not in a wicked way, honest - if Gallinari's distress might be as much mental as physical*.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/11142008/sports/knicks/gallinari_surgery__lets_back_track_138610.htm

Great so now we have a #6 draft pick who is hypochondriac, this is even WORSE. :lol: How can some of you defend this guy? 

http://www.nypost.com/seven/11142008/sports/knicks/gallinari_surgery__lets_back_track_138610.htm


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Kitty, that is a statement made in ignorance*

Back pain is perhaps the most debilitating kind of pain a person can experience. Obviously you have never had it. I have, along with all the other injuries an athlete can have, and nothing inhibits your basketball game like back issues. That's why they are all terrified of that diagnosis. You should be tickled pink that there is no apparent damage but you are a hater....admit it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

I'm sorry I can't like your favorite son Dog, the way he was selected was shady, but once you admit he is a Jello-Pudding pop, then we can call it even.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

My prediction:

Danillo GALinari (yes that was intentional) isn't in the NBA past his rookie deal. BOOK IT


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Using the loser logic...*



alphaorange said:


> I guess Oden is soft and a wasted pick. He didn't play a single game last year and has missed this year up to now. Gallinari is NOT soft...watch the damn film on him. His shooting is already on par with Dirk and he has a great handle for his size. My ONLY fear is that he rushes and turns it into a chronic problem. You people will eat your words just like all the people that said D'Antoni can't coach and the Knicks don't play defense under him. BS....ignorance is a beautiful thing.


Comparing the hen (Let's face it, he ain't worthy of being called no rooster) to Greg Oden is like comparing a parapalegic with a balance problem to Shaquille O'Neal in his prime, and yes it is THAT bad.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Obviously you two have little analytical skills...*

But that's OK.....there are some of us that are willing to help. Even JC recently posted that Galo has the stuff to be a STAR. He is not a good shooter, but a GREAT one. He is far more athletic than any of them thought (AND his back is sore), great handle for a big man, and one of the biggest suprizes is his passing ability. KF, I'll take that bet all day long. Kitty...LMAO at your "shady circumstances" remark. Oh...I forgot...you are plugged into the inner workings of the Knicks....ROFLMAO....I forgot your importance....lolol.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*

Says the guy who thinks he is Dr. James Naismith.....:lol:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari May Be Done For The Season*



HKF said:


> Name the last young European to be drafted in the lottery worth a damn. Gasol in '01? Bad pick.


Andres Biedrins in 2004 (he's only 22 now)
Name the last European that was drafted after the age of 20. The fact is that these guys are drafted as soon as they are eligible to be drafted. Look at all of the international players that have been drafted and had a great impact on their teams. 

Look at Rudy Fernandez, would he have gone in the lottery this year? Absolutely. He was just selected early. Sergio, Thabo, all of them were selected young due to really good international scouting.

Was Bynum a wasted pick at 10 even though he pretty much didn't play at all in his first 3 seasons? Nope.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari Injury Thread*



> An NBA executive said the Knicks are so concerned about rookie forward *Danilo Gallinari's *back problems that they have him working with a "super physical therapist" from England. The sixth overall pick in this year's draft, Gallinari injured his back during the Vegas Summer League and has played in only two games this season . . .


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/articles/2008/11/30/forecast_is_ok_for_thunder/?page=3

So no one in the good old USA can take care of this kid? You got to be kidding me.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Perhaps the guy is recognized as the best?*

Wouldn't that make sense? Millions of dollars wrapped up in these guys....I'd want the best regardless of location.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari Injury Thread*

As of 12/23/08



> Danilo Gallinari slowly and quietly has been making steady progress as he recovers from a lingering back injury that has shelved the lottery pick for most of his rookie season. His running and shooting workouts have intensified, but the Knicks will continue to proceed cautiously with the 20-year-old, who suffered a bulging disc during the summer.
> 
> 
> "I think he's getting better," Mike D'Antoni said. "But said give it a couple more weeks to make sure."
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/ny-spknotes225974541dec22,0,6580189.story?track=rss


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

As of 1/8/09



> Gallinari closer. Danilo Gallinari, who worked up a heavy sweat in shooting and light contact drills during practice yesterday, said he is feeling the best he has since the summer when he suffered a disc protrusion during the July summer league. But the Knicks rookie, who said he is still feeling some pain in his leg as a result of a nerve issue related to the injury, isn't sure how soon he will be ready to get back on the court. "It's improving," he said.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/ny-spknix08jan08,0,6724157.story?track=rss



> Danilo Gallinari scrimmaged against Allan Houston and is inching toward full practices, but his return to game-ready status remains undetermined. The shooting pain down his leg from his lower back injury still persists and the Knicks are guarded against another false start for Gallinari, their top draft choice. “The pain in some moments is still there,” he said. “I’m not feeling perfect, but for sure, I’m feeling better than the first time I tried to come back.”


http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/08/sports/basketball/08knicks.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss

The scouts were right, and injury prone draft pick.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I forogt this dude was in the league. :uhoh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This nepotism pick really pisses me off. This guy will never do anything in this league. 20 years old with a bad back. Are you kidding me? This is a major strike against Walsh and D'Antoni.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The funny part is watching alphaorange trip over himself just trying to defend the pick. Take a look at the guys picked after him, and how they could be helping this team right now.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Your an idiot....*

I don't trip over anything, nor have I defended him. He is simply a very fine player who has a ton of good qualities and a sore back. I'm sure you must have been one of the Bayless fans....or was it Randolph. Who exactly Was your pick at 6? Beasley was gone....Rose was gone...OJ was gone.....Westbrook was gone....Love was gone. All these guys were UNAVAILABLE PERIOD. Nobody was singing the praises of Lopez at 6. There was some talk of Alexander...great choice. Some of Augustine, but not at 6. Tell me, oh wise one, who was your pick? Now dig up an old post and prove it. Gordon seems to be doing well......we'll see.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You had a guy who no one knew NOTHING about, as compared to guys who the national spot light was on. Brook Lopez prior to the draft, was touted as a top five pick so I don't know where you are getting your information from. Look man, your first statement about Danilo is that he's a fine player, and yet you are telling me you are not tripping over him. You just praised a guy who has done jack squat. Augustine, Gordon and Lopez all had really good college seasons. Search through NBAdraft.net and Draftexpress articles, they were all highly touted. Maybe to you, their praises werent being sung, but to those who follow the college game, there was plenty around. Its not like people didnt know what they were about. You look at all the hoopla the Knicks have with Marbury and Curry, and it hasn't occured to you yet, that a 6'8 small forward is not what the team needs. Especially when Chandler, Jeffries and Richardson on the team. Wow!


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Lets look at some of your Gems....*

" I doubt there will be any 'great players' in ths year's draft"

" ^He is not that good" (talking about Beasley)

" This draft IMO is one of the worst I have seen in recent memory"

" Its a really strong draft class, and as a Nets fan I am really happy with all 3 picks. Rose and Mayo are far and away better than everyone else though at this point in time."

"Yi is more deserving to be in the game than Mcgrady" (All Star)

#3 and #4 are especially nice....way to cover your bases, dipstick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol so you go through my posting history, recent ones for that matter, and use it as your argument. What exactly has this proved?

Shouldn't you actually put up the links to those posts to know what context it is being talked about, and dates would help too genius.

But since you probably wont

There have been some solid players in this draft, but I won't go as far as calling any great just yet.

I am pretty sure that Beasley quote was taken out of context. I have raved about Beasley for a while, and that quote I am willing to bet was probably in comparing him to some NBA star.

The Nets 3 picks would be, CDR, Anderson and Brook. Whats there not to like?

Yi is more deserving to be in the all star game than Mcgrady. See Yi has played in all his teams' games, whilst Tmac has quit on the Rockets. Though conveniently you left out the part where I said, though both of them shouldnt be there. Real ****ing smooth of you alpha. Real smooth.

Get your facts straight man.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

HB said:


> You had a guy who no one knew NOTHING about, as compared to guys who the national spot light was on.


You may have known nothing but Danilo was leading in his team in Euroleague which is far superior to College in terms of level the game is played. It's different but better so every damn NBA scout and followers of basketball around the world knew exactly who he was and seen him many times. Maybe he was a reach at six but he may as well bounce back and justify the selection. What is unbelievable is people are so down on him even if he hasn't even had a chance to prove himself yet. If sucks after a season of two then call him a bust. 

I don't know about the injury but who in this board knows if it's something that could hount him for the rest of his career? Back problems are not necessarily chronical.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

What is this, watch what he wears on the bench?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gallinari practiced today! We talking about PRACTICE! 

http://video.msg.com/Videos/New-York-Knicks/0WhgRS7zdPu6StZ6nG35tUhI24RRYRt_


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

gallinari has potential .... and I'm mad that everyone is bashing dog about danillo....


now if danillo turns out to be a great player dog is going to be sitting on an even higher horse around here 

Im pretty optimistic about gallo as well.... I'd like to see him on the court playing before I declare him a bust... oden sat out his whole first year I mean, come on


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

http://video.msg.com/Videos/New-York-Knicks/0WhgRS7zdPu6StZ6nG35tUhI24RRYRt_

Video of him. Says he still feels pain which is dissapointing. And im with Dog and chosen Ill wait to see him play before I bash him and the knicks for picking him.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It's wrong to label him a bust when he hasn't had a real chance to prove himself. He has a nice skill set, and I'm excited to see if he turns out to be the type of player I hope he can be. 

Relax and breathe, let the kid do his thing.


----------

